# κυοφορώ (-ούμαι)



## Count Baltar (Jun 21, 2011)

Με αυτή την έννοια

2. (μτφ.) για κτ. το οποίο βρίσκεται στο στάδιο των διεργασιών, ακριβώς πριν συμβεί ή εμφανιστεί: Kυοφορείται νέος εκλογικός νόμος. Kυοφορούνται εξελίξεις.

έχει κανείς καμιά ιδέα πώς θα πούμε κυοφορούμαι στα αγγλικά;


----------



## nickel (Jun 21, 2011)

Καλημέρα.

Να ρίξω μερικές χύμα:
Developments are afoot
Changes are under way
Plans are on the drawing board


----------



## cougr (Jun 22, 2011)

Στην περίπτωση του δεύτερου παραδείγματος (πέρι εκλογικού νόμου) πάει και το _final stages of being enacted_ ή το _imminent _.

New electoral laws are in the final stages of being enacted/imminent.


----------



## cougr (Jun 24, 2011)

Θα ήθελα να προσθέσω, έστω και λίγο αργοπορημένα και το _in the pipeline_


----------



## cougr (Mar 18, 2013)

Όπως συχνά συμβαίνει η πιο προφανής απόδοση μου είχε διαφύγει τελείως.

Brew
- to be in the process of forming  (Merriam-Webster)
- to be imminent; impend (The Free Dictionary)

_A new electoral law is brewing
Developments are brewing_


----------

